# Antivirus/Anti-spyware software discussion



## macca (27 November 2006)

hi all,

all good things must end I guess  

when my AVG free antivirus updated this morning I had a notice that the free version is ending in January 2007, they offer an upgrade to a paid version for USD$29.95 per year.

Is there anyone using another free antivirus that is effective ?

If not I guess it would be reasonable to pay for AVG, at least it seems to work and it does not cause problems like some other antiviurs programs.

Anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## GreatPig (27 November 2006)

*Re: AVG antivirus no longer free*

Free AVG 7.1 will be discontinued in January, but there's a new AVG 7.5 which is also free. I've been using it for a number of weeks now.

Take a look here, and download from here.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## clowboy (27 November 2006)

*Re: AVG antivirus no longer free*

is avg the same as avast?

if not try them

www.avast.com.au


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 November 2006)

*Re: AVG antivirus no longer free*

Adaware


----------



## GreatPig (28 November 2006)

*Re: AVG antivirus no longer free*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> is avg the same as avast?



No, they are two different products.

GP


----------



## macca (28 November 2006)

*Re: AVG antivirus no longer free*

Thanks for that GP, I will run the update now


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 January 2009)

*Anti Virus programs*

What anti virus software do you use and why? 

I am using Norton and a few free programs.


----------



## mayk (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Avasti  http://www.avast.com/

It is free and it works. Does not occupy a lot of memory, like the Norton or McAfee.  

Besides I do not install any software, unless it is from a recognized company. Haven't failed me yet.


----------



## derty (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use Nod32, it's stopped everything so far, it has a really small footprint and has no noticeable effect on the speed of the computer. 

I play a few first person shooter games online and need something that doesn't bloat the system like Nortons. i leave it running while playing and never have to deactivate it to install anything.


----------



## weird (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Agree with Mayk, used Avast for 5 years, free for personal use and caught plenty of nasties, and use on 2 personal and 3 family, just excellent with Outlook protection... heard good things also about Nod but happy with Avast, but have heard bad things about McAfee and Norton, not as anti-virus, but concerning performance with start up time and also over scanning things like Java apps etc ... actually experience the latter at work with McAfee ... launch a Java app it is time to grab coffee because McAfee gets into a fit with its default setting.

Anyhow, highly recommend Avast.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> What anti virus software do you use and why?
> 
> I am using Norton and a few free programs.





I have used Norton over the past 2 years and found they are a big suck on computer time on start up and page loading.Like it has to check everything with a fine tooth comb.Block this, check that, scan this, remove that.Sheesh, what a time drag.Like someone inside the processor with a chainsaw. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Anti virus is a huge drag on cpu and thus time but necessary for all the cyber ticks lurking out there.


----------



## Whiskers (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I've found the same with Norton... to much load. 

Currently running Avast free version in conjunction with Spybot, SpywareBlaster and CCleaner along with some tweaks to XP Antispy. 

The only bit of an irritation is the automatic voice notice that comes with the pop up window and says 'your antiviris has been updated'.

Anyone know how to shut it up?


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Whiskers said:


> I've found the same with Norton... to much load.
> 
> Currently running Avast free version in conjunction with Spybot, SpywareBlaster and CCleaner along with some tweaks to XP Antispy.




Snake 

If you want a good email protection you cant go past PGP (Pretty Good Privacy). 
Its free and it works!!!!

But whoever your emailing to needs to install the same program.
But still the cheapest bulletproof system!


----------



## gav (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I have been looking for AV software recently too, will give Avast a go.

derty, what first person shooters do u play online?


----------



## prawn_86 (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use good old AVG Free. It hasnt failed me yet. (Now it prob will this weekend  )


----------



## James Austin (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



mayk said:


> Avasti  http://www.avast.com/
> 
> It is free and it works. Does not occupy a lot of memory, like the Norton or McAfee.
> 
> Besides I do not install any software, unless it is from a recognized company. Haven't failed me yet.






weird said:


> Agree with Mayk, used Avast for 5 years, free for personal use and caught plenty of nasties, and use on 2 personal and 3 family, just excellent with Outlook protection... heard good things also about Nod but happy with Avast, but have heard bad things about McAfee and Norton, not as anti-virus, but concerning performance with start up time and also over scanning things like Java apps etc ... actually experience the latter at work with McAfee ... launch a Java app it is time to grab coffee because McAfee gets into a fit with its default setting.
> 
> Anyhow, highly recommend Avast.




i also use avast. it's free and have had no problems re virus or computer performance since i started using it 2 yrs ago.


----------



## DB008 (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I was using NOD32 and thought it was the clear winner untill one got in and wrecked havic on my laptop.

Switched to Kaspersky and very happy now. Uses little resources and seems to be a good product. Wish l had bought Internet Security instead of just Anti-Virus. Not a bad price range and always seems to trump everything else out there on the market hands down.

http://klacampaign.kaspersky.com.au/front.aspx?campaign=go02


----------



## Whiskers (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



prawn_86 said:


> I use good old AVG Free. It hasnt failed me yet. (Now it prob will this weekend  )




I used good old AVG up till a year or so ago too.

I spoke to the IT tech at a listed financial institution that I was banking with a year or too back and to my surpriose he said he only used AVG free.

But since then I've pretty much followed this guys recomendations here http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html and considerably improved my PC performance including getting rid of some stuff that had infiltrated my system.

I'll have to check out his latest recommendations, because at the time he recommended Avast over AVG free that I was using.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use Nod32 and am very happy. Not system hungry, and has caught everything so far. Kapersky sounds interesting though if it's better than Nod.


----------



## Bohaty (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use Avira Antivir Personal. Only because it catches more viruses
than AVG ever did, easy on memory and its a simple program to use. Its highly
recommended under gizmo's best of programs. 
For Firewall Sunbelt personal also keeps the PC from melting. 
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm


----------



## Pager (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Recently bought a new PC for my daughter that had a free trial of Norton with it, so i gave it a go for a couple of weeks and it worked fine although it does seem to slow the PC down a bit, once i uninstalled it and put NOD32 on instead the machine did seem to be quicker and booted up allot quicker as well plus there was a lot less clunking and noise or alerts popping up with various warnings.

I use NOD32 on my PC and have had no problems, runs quietly in the background.


----------



## Go Nuke (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Bohaty said:


> I use Avira Antivir Personal. Only because it catches more viruses
> than AVG ever did, easy on memory and its a simple program to use. Its highly
> recommended under gizmo's best of programs.
> For Firewall Sunbelt personal also keeps the PC from melting.
> http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm




+1 to this.
I used Antivir but have just rebuilt my comptuer and gone back to good old AVG. Antivir DOES find more than AVG but it was using more of my CPU as well.
Also using Adaware and spybot for non viruses.

Those who are using McAfee and Norton..well its like using Telstra for your internet....a plain rip off. Dont bother.


----------



## marklar (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



GumbyLearner said:


> If you want a good email protection you cant go past PGP (Pretty Good Privacy).
> Its free and it works!!!!
> 
> But whoever your emailing to needs to install the same program.
> But still the cheapest bulletproof system!



Um... PGP has nothing to do with Anti-Virus, it's used to digitally signing and encrypting data (such as the contents of your email.)

FWIW, I don't use any AV programs at all.

m.


----------



## disarray (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

i put all my clients on sophos anti-virus, i haven't had a single infection across hundreds of pc's for years, but they don't do single licenses so its more for small business.

norton and mcafee are bloatware rubbish, avg free is good for the price you pay.


----------



## mayk (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



marklar said:


> FWIW, I don't use any AV programs at all.
> 
> m.




On my Linux systems I don't use any either. Are you using mac or Linux too?


----------



## adobee (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



DB008 said:


> I was using NOD32 and thought it was the clear winner untill one got in and wrecked havic on my laptop.
> 
> Switched to Kaspersky and very happy now. Uses little resources and seems to be a good product. Wish l had bought Internet Security instead of just Anti-Virus. Not a bad price range and always seems to trump everything else out there on the market hands down.
> 
> http://klacampaign.kaspersky.com.au/front.aspx?campaign=go02




I am really surprised by this I have Kaspersky on one of my work computers and it is so slow ! we almost have to turn all the filters off to make the computer even usable.. its has hundreds of updates and conflicts with anything we are doing on windows.. I would prefer to reformat and not have the program on at all...

I am running CA on my other computers which seems a lot better in conjunction with windows defender...


----------



## outback (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I used AVG paid version until not long ago. The system was showing signs of malware of some description, so I went hunting. ( Be vewy vewy quiet).

I ran the free online scanner from Kaspersky which ound a couple of threats, but I couldn't work out how to get rid of them without paying a subscription service, so I kept looking.

In the end I trialled Avast, it picked up the nasties, so at the end of the trial I'll probably subscribe to it.

I also use Spybot and CCleaner as well.

I have read that Nortons has rejigged things so it is not as resource hngry but can't confirm it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use trend micro PC-cillin
They permit three computers per licence (about $85).
With three computers in the house, one licence covers all. 

One trick - make sure you uninstall previous year before extending for another year. Otherwise you have a stack of emails back and forwards to USA help centre.


----------



## MrBurns (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

CA Security (was VET)

http://www.ca-store.com.au/Default.aspx?sc_lang=en-AU

Mine updates every 30 minutes or so and has saved me from numerous viruses.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

don't really see the point of paying for antivirus software.
theres plenty of good free software out there.
go here http://www.filehippo.com/

combination of zone alarm for firewall and avg + clamwin  all freeware are more than enough all three progs are not resource hungry even when playing games and all run on vista.


----------



## DB008 (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Haven't had a problem with Kaspersky at all. Might just be your system. l did get norton with the laptop and uninstalled that straight away. For a few months after that, l still had norton popi-up notifications up on my laptop. Seems like it infuses into your system, damn Norton.

I have been having problems with IE7 though. IE7 is so slow that l've given up using it. I use the latest Firefox for almost everything noe and it's so fast.

The main thing that l worry about more than virus is getting credit card details stolen if l shop online. I've only had a handful of virus (like 3 or 4 in years) and getting ID fraud and personal info stolen is more of a worry for me. If someone does do ID farud, it can take sometimes several years to clear your name. More worrysome than a virus which can always be booted with a simple restore point.


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



2020hindsight said:


> I use trend micro PC-cillin
> They permit three computers per licence (about $85).
> With three computers in the house, one licence covers all.
> 
> One trick - make sure you uninstall previous year before extending for another year. Otherwise you have a stack of emails back and forwards to USA help centre.




I use trend micro and unistall / install each year but I find the update seems to take awhile to appear for the download...

2020 do you use hotmail at all, my trend micro seems to stop messenger - windows live from loading up until I press yes to the download.


----------



## johenmo (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Used Norton.  ABG free was an improvement.  Now using avast free.  AVG has a few problems with false positives and unable to remove a few viruses.  Finds them but can't remove them.  I'm happy with avast free.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



CoffeeKing said:


> ... trend micro ...
> 
> 2020 do you use hotmail at all, my trend micro seems to stop messenger - windows live from loading up until I press yes to the download.



CK, howdy
kids do (use hotmail, messenger etc) - they seem to get by 

PS might try a free one next year - given these uncertain times


----------



## MrBurns (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I wouldnt use a free program for something so important, mine (CA) updates the definitions every 30 minutes, it's that critical.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

uses norton 360.........seems to work alright


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



prawn_86 said:


> I use good old AVG Free. It hasnt failed me yet. (Now it prob will this weekend  )




I use AVG too.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

If there are some heavy trojans on your `puter then these 2 free scan removalists from Windows are a great addition if the freeby anti-virus aren`t detecting the implants.

Malicious Software Removal Tool  

Brief Description

This tool checks your computer for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps to remove the infection if it is found. Microsoft will release an updated version of this tool on the second Tuesday of each month.

and  

Windows Defender

Brief Description ;

Windows Defender is a free program that helps you stay productive by protecting your computer against pop-ups, slow performance and security threats caused by spyware and other potentially unwanted software.


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



2020hindsight said:


> PS might try a free one next year - given these uncertain times




Thanks 2020, mine expires in 10 days, glad I read this thread, may try this avg...


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



GumbyLearner said:


> I use AVG too.




What operating system: linux, XP, vista ???

I'm using XP pro ( now be nice people )


----------



## Bill M (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use AVG with the desktop XP home and never had a problem and I use Mcafee on my laptop with Vista Premium, bit slow but ok. Prefer the Free AVG.


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

This looks intresting...

Security vendors Sophos and Kaspersky Lab this week said they would block UK police attempts 
to hack into people's computer systems without a warrant.


http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/securi...-UK-police-hacks/0,130061744,339294221,00.htm


----------



## seasprite (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Norton 2008 gives you 3 licences for the price of one , however you have to tell your firewall which progrms to allow , it is senseless allowing all microsoft internet based programs in automatic configuration . It is better to manually configure access , then you know it is a process you have allowed.

 Ditch anything to do with Microsoft from then on. This includes Internet Explorer 7 . Use Firefox with No Script and Ad Block add ons.  As someone else mentioned use CCleaner , however run it as a batch file in auto mode ie
run ccleaner/auto with any internet based programs such as firefox , internet explorer , ms outlook , outlook express etc. 

 make sure your registry is clean , all temp files through disk cleaner or any other method are removed , if using firefox select option "clear private data" on exit and defrag when need be.


----------



## electronicmaster (10 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I've used Linux for over ten years.  I have never had the need for any Anti Virus software,,, ever.
You can use free Unix/Linux based Anti Virus software on Linux clients, but it is normally used on servers to help protect Windows clients that are connected to the same local area network.


You also have to remember that Anti Virus software only protects against known computer viruses.  That means there is a potential (not possible) amount of unused or inactivated viruses waiting to be used that will not be searched for until known.

And that does not matter what headers or types of common codes are used in executables, because most of them can be packaged up in a trojan.    


See this link for more info:-
_*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_horse_(computing)*_


Just one of many reasons why I don't rely on Microsoft products.   You must stop listening to computer administrators  who have really no idea or have no choice but to support Microsoft, due to illegal practises (manly in large money involvement by Microsoft).  It is costing everyone more than they know.

Vista anyone?  Oh wait, that was not meant to be out, as it had no new features we said it was going to have.  Oh well, Windows 7 is coming next year (Based on (or built on) Vista).

wake up.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



electronicmaster said:


> You also have to remember that Anti Virus software only protects against known computer viruses.  That means there is a potential (not possible) amount of unused or inactivated viruses waiting to be used that will not be searched for until known.
> 
> And that does not matter what headers or types of common codes are used in executables, because most of them can be packaged up in a trojan.



Or sign in as a guest so viruses can't be written or programs can't be installed. 

Av programs have behaviour trackers but may not be able to pick up every unknown malware. On access scanning works better in some packages than others while scanning may not be as good. 

I installed Kaspersky as it was supposed to be a good scaner. It wa simpossible to use for all of the pop ups blocking everything and asking me to approve. Norton doesn't do that and is quite good but resource hungry. The fan is revving as I type.

Also have trialled zone alarm which uses the Kaspersky engine and it found a few nasties which some others couldn't find. 

Finding the best overall package is difficult.


----------



## maffu (11 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

NOD32 is very good, when i worked for a small IT business it was used to clean clients machines very effectively.

I use AVG free. It picks up most things but Combined with this free online scanner: http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/
Nothing seems to get past.

I also use Crap Cleaner, RegXP Scrub and some anti adware programs.


----------



## Nick453 (11 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Kaspersky is perhaps one of the best AV's out there, it detection rate is very high and updates are availabe every a few hours. They have a very talented team that knows their stuff very well, for example when the Gpcode virus came out, they were the fist anti-virus company to crack the 660-bit RSA encryption key. This is a huge cryptographic challenge for anti-virus and security companies, but kaspersky have manage to crack the key 

Security companies such as ZoneAlarm, Juniper, Messagelab, F-Secure, BlueCoat...etc .... are all using Kaspersky's engine and definitions in their product, so its a highly recommended anti-virus.

I strongly recommend not to use Norton and McAfee!!!


----------



## white_crane (12 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use a commercial one plus a few different freebies.

And I wouldn't be so sure about Unix/Linux systems not getting viruses.  Have you heard of rootkits?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkits
Make sure that whatever you use, it can detect these.  On, that note, IceSword is a really powerful (and free) detector, so much so that it probably shouldn't be used by people who are technologically impaired.

In any case, most of the time all an antivirus program can do is tell you that you have a problem.  Most viruses etc nowadays are too sophisticated to be able to be removed by an antivirus program and require you to either do it manually or run a specific virus removal tool.

Lastly, from what I've read/heard, Kapersky seems to be the best antivirus program.  As mentioned above, the scan engine etc. is used by a number of other commercial products.


----------



## electronicmaster (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



white_crane said:


> I use a commercial one plus a few different freebies.
> 
> And I wouldn't be so sure about Unix/Linux systems not getting viruses.  Have you heard of rootkits?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkits
> ...





Yep.  I have and been aware of root kits.

Root kits still need to be installed on the system before use.  It can be easy to spot them by looking at the time stamps (or even file size) of the effected binary.   That is if they were able to install on the system.

It takes a real effort to effect a Linux system.  Ubuntu always updates programs if any possible vulnerability is found.   

With Windows?   Vulnerability s have always been there from the begining, and has never been fixed or can't be correctly fixed at all.  

That is why Windows is the man target and always been effected easily.

But that is the point.  If someone really wants in on your PC.  They will do it no matter what, because they are experts.  With Linux? It's a lot more harder to crack.  With Windows? They don't need to work hard to crack it at all.  In fact, they do it without really trying.

It all comes down to Operating System design, and Linux is well designed for the NET.  Windows is just an over marketed OS (A Toy really) that is not really meant to be used on the NET.  Windows is more geared for game platforms.


Unfortunately, it appears that people like to use the hammer to fix everything it seems.


----------



## BentRod (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Whiskers said:


> I've found the same with Norton... to much load.
> 
> Currently running Avast free version in conjunction with Spybot, SpywareBlaster and CCleaner along with some tweaks to XP Antispy.
> 
> ...




Right click "A" in taskbar....."program settings"...."sounds".....tick box "disable sounds"...click "ok"


----------



## Julia (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Nick453 said:


> I strongly recommend not to use Norton and McAfee!!!



Why?


----------



## Ashsaege (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Julia said:


> Why?




Because they slow down  your computer! less performance, over protection.

I strongly recommend Symantec Endpoint. I think it has great balance between protection/performance.
It has Antivirus & Antispyware Protection, Proactive Threat Protection, and Network Threat Protection.

I have 2 new computers (1 XP Pro, and 1 Vista home premium) and they both run like new after a year old.


----------



## Lancelot (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

AVG free and Spybot

Never an issue (unlike norton) and the price is right


----------



## awg (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

never had a problem since started using AVG free.

have had problems previously with commercial programs, mainly they slow the system and block various operations, and they cost!


----------



## Purd2 (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I have been using avast for a nuber of years and I have had no problems whatsoever. Would not use anything else Cheers P


----------



## dalek (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

The Fsecure anti-virus program provided free by Optusnet to subscribers works extremely well and has great tech support
I use it in conjunction with CCleaner and Spybot.

I wouldn't load Norton on my machine. In my experience it has ordinary detection performance and slows system speed, has rubbish support service, and is almost impossible to delete.


----------



## LRG (13 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

have used AVG and spybot free, but now use latest version of norton - they promised me it wouldn't slow down computer - but it still does.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



dalek said:


> The Fsecure anti-virus program provided free by Optusnet to subscribers works extremely well and has great tech support
> I use it in conjunction with CCleaner and Spybot.
> 
> I wouldn't load Norton on my machine. In my experience it has ordinary detection performance and slows system speed, has rubbish support service, and is *almost impossible to delete*.




Reformatting is an option and easily enough to do along as you have a cd to reinstall with.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Julia said:


> Why?



Julia,
Some programs hog system resources and have mediocre detection availability. Norton is not too bad as is Macafee for detection, as long as they have rootkit detection ability. The key is not to rely on one program alone. Use some free programs tha tyou can scan with to back up your regular scan routine with. I run 4 programs for scanning only. Nortons runs all the tiume with another browser hijacking program to avoid bad sights with. if you require a list I'll happily post them for you, though I am not an expert I have a lot of infection experience and have picked up some good survival knowlege.
Cheers.


----------



## Nick453 (15 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Julia said:


> Why?





Julia,

As others have pointed out, both Norton and McAfee are resource hog and bloatware, they simply slow your system down, where in some cases your system becomes unusable! There are also 24/7 campaign around the world by Hackers, Virus and Malware writers to find new methods and exploit to bypass popular anti-virus, because they know around 70% of worlds pc's if running any AV are either Norton or McAfee, so once they find a way to bypass this two anti-virus they will release the virus to public, you will be better off with other small AV's where you will have much better chance against viruses and malware!! 
There are hacking website selling tools to make malware undetected for Norton and Macfee for as little as $50!!


They both spend millions of $$$$ on marketing and sales campaign, but unfortunately not so much on R&D and writing better codes for their products, the only improvement i have seen for the last couple of years is to make their interface more pretty and adding new features such as anti this or anti that, which only half of them works and its only used for marketing gimmick!!  ... having a program to do 10 different functions simply does not work!!

You should download trial version of different AV's and see what work best for you, but my preference is Kaspersky or NOD32 (very light AV) and the free ones i will go with AVG or Avira


----------



## awg (15 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



dalek said:


> The Fsecure anti-virus program provided free by Optusnet to subscribers works extremely well and has great tech support
> I use it in conjunction with CCleaner and Spybot.
> 
> I wouldn't load Norton on my machine. In my experience it has ordinary detection performance and slows system speed, has rubbish support service, and is almost impossible to delete.




you can download freeware that will get rid of it ( Norton)

sorry cant remember what it was.

my son exd it from his Vista machine as it is has compatibility probs with WOW.

PS it wouldnt suprise me if the big anti-virus companies have consultants working in little rooms doing.....you guessed it...writing viruses


----------



## Julia (15 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Nick453 said:


> Julia,
> 
> As others have pointed out, both Norton and McAfee are resource hog and bloatware, they simply slow your system down, where in some cases your system becomes unusable! There are also 24/7 campaign around the world by Hackers, Virus and Malware writers to find new methods and exploit to bypass popular anti-virus, because they know around 70% of worlds pc's if running any AV are either Norton or McAfee, so once they find a way to bypass this two anti-virus they will release the virus to public, you will be better off with other small AV's where you will have much better chance against viruses and malware!!
> There are hacking website selling tools to make malware undetected for Norton and Macfee for as little as $50!!
> ...



OK, thanks for explanation and advice, Nick and Snake.  (and the other person who replied).  I've only ever used Norton so I don't have anything with which to compare it.  I've never had a virus and everything works well.  (Hmm, might be tempting fate to say this.)

I've previously run Spybot and Adaware but was told they're unnecessary.
Will take up your recommendations when renewal is due.


----------



## skyQuake (16 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Also a warning for Vista users, there are still a few bugs with Norton. I'm on Avast and had no problems, and it hogs less system resources.


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 January 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Due to my AVP ending have opted to try AVG IS 8.0 on the 30 day trial...
seems a lot less smaller and quicker to run, everything loads up faster.

Only bug bear is the tracking cookie warning that comes up everytime you load a page (such as ASF it comes up with 2) and it asks you what you want to do

Cannot find anywhere where you can set it to always remember that cookie or the page loading?

Will see how it goes...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Well it has come time to renew my anti virus software soon and one of my current one's is getting the flick because it is a resource hogging screen freezing bunch of useless crap. The computer sounds like a 737 on the tarmac.

I think I'll go with Avira for superior detection ability and will put up with the false positives. I reviewed the tests and nothing competes for detection. Any reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## darnsmall (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



skyQuake said:


> Also a warning for Vista users, there are still a few bugs with Norton. I'm on Avast and had no problems, and it hogs less system resources.




some things never change, I had issue with Norton way back in the days of Win2000. 
I try and avoid using Anti Virus software now at all costs...simply don't download or go to dodgy websites is the best solution and it goes without saying never open emails from anyone you don't know...unless it's on your work com
There are some ok anti-spy/virus vendors, but I find most of the time I can do a better job by researching and keeping track of whats running in the task manager with the help of google. I often find that no matter who I've used in the past they don't catch everything so I just do it manually.


----------



## CanOz (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Ashsaege said:


> Because they slow down  your computer! less performance, over protection.
> 
> I strongly recommend Symantec Endpoint. I think it has great balance between protection/performance.
> It has Antivirus & Antispyware Protection, Proactive Threat Protection, and Network Threat Protection.
> ...





I use McAfee and we use this Corporately as well. My scans come on in the middle of the night, most of the time. It is resource hungry, but my PC seems to handle this easily. I'm very happy with the $50 i pay.

I'm also very grateful that i have had 0 issues since i got the PC two years ago. I do backups regularly too.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



darnsmall said:


> some things never change, I had issue with Norton way back in the days of Win2000.
> I try and avoid using Anti Virus software now at all costs...simply don't download or go to dodgy websites is the best solution and it goes without saying never open emails from anyone you don't know...unless it's on your work com
> There are some ok anti-spy/virus vendors, but I find most of the time I can do a better job by researching and keeping track of whats running in the task manager with the help of google. I often find that no matter who I've used in the past they don't catch everything so I just do it manually.



What about sleepers and boot up rootkits?

Threatfire may help. It is behaviour detection.

I use Sandboxie too to save things into, or you can use a guest account with windows.


----------



## Prospector (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I am using AVG free but have just decided to pay for the pro version.  I have this persistent virus that I know exactly when I got it, deleted the program immediately but I get the Virus warning every couple of days.  It seems to have infected my ability to do system restores.  Hopefully this time I will kill it for good.
I previously used Norton and I removed it after a few days - it made everything so slooooooow.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Prospector said:


> I am using AVG free but have just decided to pay for the pro version.  I have this persistent virus that I know exactly when I got it, deleted the program immediately but I get the Virus warning every couple of days.  It seems to have infected my ability to do system restores.  Hopefully this time I will kill it for good.
> I previously used Norton and I removed it after a few days - it made everything so slooooooow.




It sounds like it is booting up on startup and reinfects. If you can't do a system restore then yuou have been infected and maybe your machine is part of a botnet. You need to deal with it.

If you use your machine for trading transactions you should reformat it.


----------



## Boggo (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Prospector said:


> I am using AVG free but have just decided to pay for the pro version.  I have this persistent virus that I know exactly when I got it, deleted the program immediately but I get the Virus warning every couple of days.  It seems to have infected my ability to do system restores.  Hopefully this time I will kill it for good.
> I previously used Norton and I removed it after a few days - it made everything so slooooooow.




This freebie finds and removes most of those "sleepers"
http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Boggo


----------



## macca (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Hi Prospector,

Do you run Spybot ? very good for persistent problems (free), update and run weekly.

Also agree with Boggo, free Malwarebytes is recommended by those who know more than me.Update and scan weekly.

I also run free AVG and is better than any that I used to pay for, and it updates automatically every day.

I also run Adaware and update and scan weekly.

Touch wood, no problems in 5 years since adopting this strategy


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



macca said:


> Hi Prospector,
> 
> Do you run Spybot ? very good for persistent problems (free), update and run weekly.
> 
> ...




According to AV comparatives the best detection ability is with Avira and Kaspersky engines. The new adaware uses the avira antivirus engine.


----------



## Prospector (23 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Yikes Snake you scared the bejesus out of me so I have now backed up all my files onto an external drive.  I did a search on the virus and it took me to kapersky's site.  I have now run adaware, and removed a few things and AVG is grinding away - have now run it twice to make sure it got rid of the nasties.  I used to run spybot but it takes so long.  But might do it again.  Thanks for the other link, will have a look at that too.  

Will update later!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Prospector said:


> Yikes Snake you scared the bejesus out of me so I have now backed up all my files onto an external drive.  I did a search on the virus and it took me to kapersky's site.  I have now run adaware, and removed a few things and AVG is grinding away - have now run it twice to make sure it got rid of the nasties.  I used to run spybot but it takes so long.  But might do it again.  Thanks for the other link, will have a look at that too.
> 
> Will update later!




Prospector, getting infected is serious stuff. Particularly when using a computer for trading etc. If I was infected and couldn't do a system restore I would do a reformat to wipe it all clean and start out fresh. 

What virus was it?


----------



## beamstas (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I use CA antivirus

It's live scanning is amazing. It can find and delete a virus before you even know you have one 

Not for the faint hearted though (or people with slow computers).

Luckily mine can handle it, and i have the piece of mind that my computer is safe with it always as the live scanning picks just about everything up.

Never had a single virus or problem since getting CA.

It costs around $80 per year


----------



## outback (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

I had a similar situation as you Prospector. I ran the free scanner from Kaspersky, but couldn't figure out if it would remove my malware for free. 

Then I used Spybot, malwarebytes, and downloaded Avast for virus protection, my trial ends this week, so I think I'll get the paid version.


P.S. Before this I relied on AVG free version, and ran Spybot intermittently.


----------



## Prospector (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

OK, so I have run AVG paid, Adaware and Malaware and each one picked up different things.  The virui  AVG is picking up is called Cryptor, and the other Generic 13 CW and Generic 13 EZT.  The latter two being the system restore ones.  I have changed all my banking pins on a different computer but havent been able to change my Trading pin so have contacted NAB and as I havent done much trading recently then it should be ok for a while.  I should know by the end of today if I am clean!


----------



## Prospector (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

OK, I have now run AVG paid again (nothing), Spybots (first time, and found 2 malaware plus the usual tracking cookies), Adaware (nothing), and Malaware (nothing) and will try to run Kapersky Lab's online scanner but am having trouble with the Java thing but will keep trying.

From another laptop I have gone into my banking system with the new password and all is ok there.  Am I almost clean yet? 

Grr, Kapersky isnt working for me, and when I try to get the trial version it says I have already applied for it using a different email address; I have used 3 different emails and it gives me the same message.  Given I have not heard about Kapersky until yesterday and this was my first trial, that is quite weird!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Prospector, try using the free version of Zone alarm internet security suite and do some scans with it. It is slow but has very good detection because it uses the kaspersky engine. It is easier to use too. There may be a compatability problem with AVG though ( not sure).

According to this site: http://www.symantec.com/norton/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2000-121515-4637-99&tabid=2


> The virus uses a complex polymorphic engine, meaning that the virus is self-mutating and difficult to detect.



...the Crypto is a polymorphic virus which means it mutates using encryption and is hard to detect but only after it has activated. (my layman's understanding) There could me more on the machine but not activated yet. 

I repeat if I had that stuff on my machine I would do a re-format, especially with XP operating systems.

One of my infections was a polymorphic one and Zone alarm kept picking things up for days as they activated.. I got sick of it and just did the re-format after Avira picked up two that Zonealrm did't catch. Perhaps it would have if it had longer to go on the trial.


----------



## Prospector (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Hi Snake, I just tried to install Kapersky but it wont let me until I delete (not just turn off) AVG which I am reluctant to do because it was AVG that alerted me to this problem a few weeks ago.

Will try the other to see if I can use that.  I *think* it might be OK though - thankyou for everyones suggestions.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



Prospector said:


> Hi Snake, I just tried to install Kapersky but it wont let me until I delete (not just turn off) AVG which I am reluctant to do because it was AVG that alerted me to this problem a few weeks ago.
> 
> Will try the other to see if I can use that.  I *think* it might be OK though - thankyou for everyones suggestions.




Good luck with it.


----------



## white_crane (25 March 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*

Here is some information on the Cryptor virus:
http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=2424

and a link to where someone was helped to remove it:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic176761.html


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 April 2009)

*Re: Anti Virus programs*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Well it has come time to renew my anti virus software soon and one of my current one's is getting the flick because it is a resource hogging screen freezing bunch of useless crap. The computer sounds like a 737 on the tarmac.



I've taken the Eset security suite trial for a test run and my computer actually boots up in what is like a dash for the trophy compared to what was before a slow walk for the old age home. Shut down is also very fast. Operation is quiet and my screens don't freez up. Even if I'm only telling myself I am happier.


----------



## nt2subtle (24 March 2010)

*VIPRE antivirus any good?*

Hello all, i am new to this community but just posting to see if anyone has heard or user VIPRE antivirus? currently i used AVG and i'm not a fan.

Any helpful suggestions or comments about this product would be good.


----------



## WaveSurfer (24 March 2010)

*Re: VIPRE antivirus any good?*

Hey nt2subtle,

I have heard some good things about it. Have not tested it myself yet though. So I couldn't say for sure.

NOD32 is what I use and prefer personally. From my own _personal experience_, it has the highest detection rate.

If you're ever suspect about a file/web site, use this baby to check it:

http://scanner.novirusthanks.org/


----------



## nt2subtle (24 March 2010)

*Re: VIPRE antivirus any good?*



WaveSurfer said:


> Hey nt2subtle,
> 
> I have heard some good things about it. Have not tested it myself yet though. So I couldn't say for sure.
> 
> ...




Cool thanks WaveSurfer. I have been doing a bit of research on various Antivirus programs and most of the big boys AVG, Trend, Symantic are all about branding. Apparently most tech people hate them (apparently?) How is Nod in regards to resources? i know that i use'd to use Symantic and took almost 5 mins for the comp to start up and i was always checking the allow program pop ups (Decent spec comp) i need a product that uses less resources to run and i don't want a resource hog.


----------



## WaveSurfer (24 March 2010)

*Re: VIPRE antivirus any good?*



nt2subtle said:


> Cool thanks WaveSurfer. I have been doing a bit of research on various Antivirus programs and most of the big boys AVG, Trend, Symantic are all about branding. Apparently most tech people hate them (apparently?) How is Nod in regards to resources? i know that i use'd to use Symantic and took almost 5 mins for the comp to start up and i was always checking the allow program pop ups (Decent spec comp) i need a product that uses less resources to run and i don't want a resource hog.




No probs mate.

AVG is ok, the free and paid use the same engine so one is not really better than the other. The paid just has more features (many just say it's bloataware anyway - lol).

Yes you are correct though. The bigger AV companies are about branding. Symantec only really got their act together in the last year or two and listened to customer complaints about it being too slow. From my experience, all the brand names (Trend, Symantec, McAfee etc..) have very poor detection rates. Kaspersky aren't too bad.

NOD32 is superb on resources. The only quam I have with it is the start-up scanner (which can be disabled).

Avira are also pretty good from my experience. High detection rate and low on the resources.

Good luck with your search mate.


----------



## Julia (24 March 2010)

nt2subtle said:


> Hello all, i am new to this community but just posting to see if anyone has heard or user VIPRE antivirus? currently i used AVG and i'm not a fan.
> 
> Any helpful suggestions or comments about this product would be good.



I used Norton for years with no problem at all, and didn't find it slowed the system down.
However, a tech talked me into changing to Kapersky - said it would make the system much faster and was much better at detecting viruses.

Only had it installed a couple of months when I got a virus. When I contacted the tech who recommended it, he said he had no idea what to do about it (!) and gave me the Kapersky Help Line number.  Gee, thanks a lot.  No answer.  Please leave a message.  They finally phoned back ten days later.
So, no thanks Kapersky.

Have since had AVG and so far so good.

No difference in speed in any of these programmes.


----------



## roland (24 March 2010)

I've been selling and supporting AV software for as long as it's been available. Used to be a Symantec fan, but got a little tired of the resource overheads and the high cost of their licenses.

Currently use Kaspersky and highly recommend it.

Only ever needed support once for a nasty trojan, and that was with Symantec's online paid support. Very impressed with the support I received (albeit with my expert input at the time) 

Referring to Julia's post, she quotes calling the "tech" that sold her the software for help. I'm yet to meet another real "tech" selling computer products. As a real Electronics Technician I get annoyed with the computer industry with their lack of expertise.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 March 2010)

Julia said:


> I used Norton for years with no problem at all, and didn't find it slowed the system down.
> However, a tech talked me into changing to Kapersky - said it would make the system much faster and was much better at detecting viruses.



I had the opposite experience with Norton. On computer start up there was an  excessive time taken to fire up the Norton engine. Then it would block this and question that and all the while hogging % CPU. :cwm10:

On antivirus software .... *it is over-rated!* The free ones even more so. Oh look, my software found a tracking cookie. Woopee! Try deleting temporary internet files and delete cookies. Does the same thing.

After 5 years of surfing the www I now turn off antivirus software (% CPU suck) and do a scan when I remember. It is a costly gimmick. I have a firewall and no issues, even at the perve sites. 

False Positive = keep the customers renewing.


----------



## nt2subtle (25 March 2010)

Hello all,
I have been using VIPRE for a couple of days and i'm impressed (currently a trial version for 30 days). So far in my opinion is uses practically no memory or cpu usage. After the set up it ran a full and deep scan, during this period i was playing games, surfing the net and looking at pictures while a full scan was going on... no difference to anything at all, I couldn't believe it!

I did use Avira previously and it was great, but when i got the pop up saying i had to pay, i moved on. 

100% sure i will be purchasing this product!

Make sure you check out all your options!
I have heard from several 'tech heads' in the I.T industry that Norton and Trends latest release is death... 

Best luck all


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

Hi all, when i started up my trading PC this morning i had a couple of pop ups, one was a VPN i no longer use and then there was one that had a title of "Ad-Ware update something something"... i didn't get a clear look as i thought it was a security update and i selected "Finish" before i had a chance to really have a good look. I'm running a scan now but i was wondering if anyone else has seen something similar?


----------



## pixel (8 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Hi all, when i started up my trading PC this morning i had a couple of pop ups, one was a VPN i no longer use and then there was one that had a title of "Ad-Ware update something something"... i didn't get a clear look as i thought it was a security update and i selected "Finish" before i had a chance to really have a good look. I'm running a scan now but i was wondering if anyone else has seen something similar?




Long odds, it's a Trojan. Don't log on to any sensitive site, e.g. a bank.
Reputable AV providers (which one did you use?) will update in the background without asking you.

If you were using a freebie, such as AVG Free, there is a slim chance you may be in luck and only permitted their 30-day trial of the full-fee version to be installed. I'd make 100% certain of that though.

If you're unsure, your best bet is to take your PC to a reputable software expert. Scanning yourself may result in nothing because that is the first thing a piece of malware will falsify.


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

pixel said:


> Long odds, it's a Trojan. Don't log on to any sensitive site, e.g. a bank.
> Reputable AV providers (which one did you use?) will update in the background without asking you.
> 
> If you were using a freebie, such as AVG Free, there is a slim chance you may be in luck and only permitted their 30-day trial of the full-fee version to be installed. I'd make 100% certain of that though.
> ...




Thanks Pix.

I use Microsoft security essentials. I don't use the PC for banking anyway. I ran a scan anyway with nothing showing up, is there another software i can use to scan, Malware-bytes or something?


----------



## qldfrog (8 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Thanks Pix.
> 
> I use Microsoft security essentials. I don't use the PC for banking anyway. I ran a scan anyway with nothing showing up, is there another software i can use to scan, Malware-bytes or something?



yes that one and also try https://www.eset.com/int/home/online-scanner/ as well.no risk giving it a go
that should cover some .also try the avg free version for standard viruses


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

qldfrog said:


> yes that one and also try https://www.eset.com/int/home/online-scanner/ as well.no risk giving it a go
> that should cover some .also try the avg free version for standard viruses




Ahh, i found it while installing the Nod32...its "Ad-Ware Web Companion".


----------



## pixel (8 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Thanks Pix.
> 
> I use Microsoft security essentials. I don't use the PC for banking anyway. I ran a scan anyway with nothing showing up, is there another software i can use to scan, Malware-bytes or something?




Malwarebytes is good, but be aware that there is one download site (Cnet, I believe) that gives you a "modified" version including some malware of their own. When in doubt, I go to my friendly computer shop that built my PCs. They're only too willing to give me a clean copy on DVD.

And I agree with the Frog about AVG Free. Those two, plus reasonable caution with emails and websites asking to "click here", are all I use myself.

PS: If you have a problem with Lavasoft, read here first: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1058434
Lavasoft themselves will of course tell you otherwise: http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/Web-Companion-128861-program.aspx


----------



## Tisme (8 August 2016)

Just a quick note on over coming the panic ...  if all else fails you can generally go to safe mode without internet and rollback. For this reason it might be prudent to have your scheduled restore points more frequently.

I've had many times of infection and never had to reload the operating systems and any loss of data. The trick is to be patient and work through it methodically knowing that there is always an easier fix than the "experts" suggest on the various tech boards.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 August 2016)

My tips:

- When updating software like java, be very careful to uncheck all the bloatware add ons.
- Get all the firefox security add ons, such as NoScript, AdBlock+, UBlock, etc
- AVG and other free antivirus software use a huge amount of memory and aren't very good at detecting viruses, so I don't use them at all
- Just use Windows Defender and Zemana Antilogger for banking


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

Thanks everyone, looks like i found the issue and uninstalled the app.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Thanks everyone, looks like i found the issue and uninstalled the app.




To make sure, you can download Agent Ransack and type in the keyword "Ad-Ware".  Will find any traces of it.


----------



## pixel (8 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> To make sure, you can download Agent Ransack and type in the keyword "Ad-Ware".  Will find any traces of it.




make that "ad-aware"


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> My tips:
> 
> - When updating software like java, be very careful to uncheck all the bloatware add ons.
> - Get all the firefox security add ons, such as NoScript, AdBlock+, UBlock, etc
> ...




Yeah, Defender is what i use. It used to be called Security Essentials didn't it?


----------



## SirRumpole (8 August 2016)

Is it true that windows 10 has its own built in AV software ?

I use McAfee as well, do I still need it ?


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Is it true that windows 10 has its own built in AV software ?
> 
> I use McAfee as well, do I still need it ?




Yeah, Defender. Its recommended actually, about time too.


----------



## Tisme (8 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Is it true that windows 10 has its own built in AV software ?
> 
> I use McAfee as well, do I still need it ?




Defender is an heuristic algorithm for malware protection which can be a little overcooked sometimes. Hitman Pro/ Hitman Pro Alert is the choice of champions when it comes to a secondary protection.


----------

